# New Sixers lineup



## DallasBaller (May 15, 2003)

Since there is a new coach coming in; possibly Maurice Cheeks, why not shuffle up the lineup. Check out this starting five:

SIXERS
PG- Alvin Williams
SG- Allen Iverson
SF- Morris Peterson
PF Kenny Thomas
C- Antonio Davis

TORONTO
PG- Eric Snow
SG- Aaron Mckie
SF- Vince Carter
PF- Chris Bosh
C- OPEN

Sixers trade Snow, Mckie, and VanHorn for Toronto's Alvin Williams, Mo Pete, and Antonio Davis. Toronto drafts Chris Bosh with the fourth pick.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Arron McKie is fragile and not getting younger, and I'm pretty sure Van Horn would start over Bosh, for now that is. I think that trade would make Philly better and Toronto worse.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DallasBaller</b>!
> Since there is a new coach coming in; possibly Maurice Cheeks, why not shuffle up the lineup. Check out this starting five:
> 
> SIXERS
> ...


You gotta be raptors fan
why should phila trade away top 10 PG (Snow)
very good defender who can sometimes score (mckie) 
and very good forward (for regular season only) (van horn)

for

Medicore combo guard (williams)
weak SF (petterson)
Bad C with bad contract (Davis)
?????:no:


----------



## DallasBaller (May 15, 2003)

Actually I'm a Sixers fan. Alvin Williams is better than Snow and Mo Pete definitely isn't weak. Sixers would compete with New Jersey and Detroit.:jawdrop:


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: New Sixers lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> 
> You gotta be raptors fan
> why should phila trade away top 10 PG (Snow)
> ...


Snow isn't a top 10 PG. Sure, he can play good defense and set up his other teammates well, but he really isn't what you look for in a franchise PG.


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

Snow is a great point guard, not to metion one of the best backcourt defenders in the league. Snow is also know as the leader in philli as said by Larry Brown and Iverson. And who the hell thinks peterson is weak???? Peterson is a great second scoring threat to compliment V.C. Sure he's no all star but by no means is Peterson weak.


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DallasBaller</b>!
> Since there is a new coach coming in; possibly Maurice Cheeks,


just read the news, mo cheeks is not available

<url>http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Blazers_Statement_on_Maurice_C-76575-41.html</url>


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: New Sixers lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> Snow isn't a top 10 PG. Sure, he can play good defense and set up his other teammates well, but he really isn't what you look for in a franchise PG.


I think he is 


1. Jason Kidd
2. Gary Payton
3. Stephon Marbury
4. Steve Nash
5. Baron Davis
6. Mike Bibby
7. Jason Williams 
8. Eric Snow
9. Andre Miller
10. Tony Parker


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: New Sixers lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>HT_Flyer</b>!
> 
> just read the news, mo cheeks is not available
> 
> <url>http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Blazers_Statement_on_Maurice_C-76575-41.html</url>


ok if u are builiding a team around a franchise point guard u have serious problems. No one builds around a pg. Why would u want ur franchise player to be a pg? Thats not a winning combination and dont tell me stevie is a pg. The only winning pg fanchise player was isiah thomas.

And the skills u said snow has is exactly the type of point guard i'd want on my team to take me to another level. Defense, rebounding pushing the ball, playmaking. open J. penetration. Not fade away 3's and forced pullups left right and center like most scoring pgs. 

i'd take eric snow on my team any day of the week, and definately over alvin williams.. snow is a top 10 point guard.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: New Sixers lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> Snow isn't a top 10 PG. Sure, he can play good defense and set up his other teammates well, but he really isn't what you look for in a franchise PG.


oops wrong quote

ok if u are builiding a team around a franchise point guard u have serious problems. No one builds around a pg. Why would u want ur franchise player to be a pg? Thats not a winning combination and dont tell me stevie is a pg. The only winning pg fanchise player was isiah thomas.

And the skills u said snow has is exactly the type of point guard i'd want on my team to take me to another level. Defense, rebounding pushing the ball, playmaking. open J. penetration. Not fade away 3's and forced pullups left right and center like most scoring pgs. 

i'd take eric snow on my team any day of the week, and definately over alvin williams.. snow is a top 10 point guard.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Alright, you guys are probably right about Snow being a top 10 PG. The thing about having a franchise PG ; I think that is key to having a successful team. I'm not saying he has to be like Isiah Thomas, I'm simply stating a PG like Baron Davis. Sorry for the confusion there.

Also, I think either Jamal Crawford or Jay Williams will establish into a top 10 PG in one or two years.


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: New Sixers lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> oops wrong quote
> ...


agreed, snow may not known for his skill or stats, he may not post a double double every night, but he is known, just like larry brown said, a teacher and coach on the court. snow is the leader of 76ers. also i do think he is a top 10 pg.


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: New Sixers lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he is
> ...


So your telling me Stevie Franchise isn't a top 10 point guard then??


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: New Sixers lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>SirHinn</b>!
> 
> So your telling me Stevie Franchise isn't a top 10 point guard then??


Insert him at 3 and push everyone down one. Just an oversight


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: New Sixers lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he is
> ...


I would take Miller, Parker, Van Exel, Bobby Jackson, Troy Hudson, Sam Cassell, Gilbert Arenas, and Chauncey Billups over Snow.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: New Sixers lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> I would take Miller, Parker, Van Exel, Bobby Jackson, Troy Hudson, Sam Cassell, Gilbert Arenas, and Chauncey Billups over Snow.


that's why you aren't a GM
only Miller and arenas are close to the level of snow
(altho i like NVE most of them you mantioned)


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: New Sixers lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> 
> 
> that's why you aren't a GM
> ...


I have to agree with Chapi. None of them plays the defense that Snow does or can run a team the way he does.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: New Sixers lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I have to agree with Chapi. None of them plays the defense that Snow does or can run a team the way he does.


As of right now, Snow is better then the PG's Wilt listed, but down the line I believe Parker has a great chance of being rated better then Snow. He is only 20, and he's got a lot of time left in front of him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: New Sixers lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> As of right now, Snow is better then the PG's Wilt listed, but down the line I believe Parker has a great chance of being rated better then Snow. He is only 20, and he's got a lot of time left in front of him.


I agree most of those guys are young guys but they arent there yet


----------



## bbendone (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: New Sixers lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he is
> ...



How in the WORLD is Jason Williams the 7th best point guard in the Leauge!!!!!!! I am pretty sure Gil Arenas goes somewhere in that top 10......


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: New Sixers lineup*



> Originally posted by <b>bbendone</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> How in the WORLD is Jason Williams the 7th best point guard in the Leauge!!!!!!! I am pretty sure Gil Arenas goes somewhere in that top 10......


How is Gilbert Arenas a top 10 PG???? Please dont mess up this thread making rediculous posts. Plain and simple hes not. When he cuts down on his turnonvers and plays defense then maybe yeah


----------



## DallasBaller (May 15, 2003)

So is everybody saying leave Snow instead of getting Alvin Williams? But I'll get rid of Aaron McKie and Keith Van Horn.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DallasBaller</b>!
> So is everybody saying leave Snow instead of getting Alvin Williams? But I'll get rid of Aaron McKie and Keith Van Horn.


I like the last part Aaron sicks now and give me a bunch of nobodies for Van Horn at least we can work on some young talent or something


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I love Eric Snow, but I'd do this trade in a heartbeat, anything to get KVH and McKie out of town. I mean those two guys gave the Sixers nothing in game 6 Vs the Pistons.

-Tim


----------



## DallasBaller (May 15, 2003)

Yeah man, Van Horn is just terrible. He's more like a role player than a superstar like some people try to list him as.


----------

